# CMV negative



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

I know this has probably been asked before but I got lost reading through millions of threads and never found one lol. I have just been told I am CMV negative and that there are hardly any donors that match for me because of this. I have googled but as usual it has just scared me to death with possible outcomes so does anyone have any experience of this? They have said I could use a CMV + donor but it was just a phone conversation as I am waiting for counselling before I get an appointment so they just kinda brushed over it and said we would talk about it later


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Views are mixed, most say it's okay to use a CMV+ if you're negative.  Although so far I've used a negative one.  The last consultant I saw said not to worry about it and that it was more used if they were matching for a new organ.  The chances that you may become pg naturally and never know the CMV status blah de blah.  It makes you wonder why it's on the form.  Confusing, yes, in the end it's your choice and you can get a CMV- donor.


----------



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh ok, so long as its nothing serious I will calm down and wait til the appointment lol  Thanks for the reply x


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi there,

I am also CMV negative and my clinic were keen for me to select a CMV negative donor, which I did.  I did lots of googling at the time and as Deisey says split opinions. It is absolutely the case that most people don't know thier CMV status and nobody goes and gets this tested prior to trying to start a family naturally with a partner. I had access to some CMV  negative donors and so went that route. 

I think just hold on an wait for yor councilling session. If worse case they say it is importnat and imperative that is still not a reason to be too upset. Your clinic may have limited donors, but there are several different well regarded organisation that may be able to help. Guess what I am trying to saying is that this point is not insurmountable  - you'll be fine!

Smiling xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am negative too and our clinic gave us no choice and had to use a negative donor, seems weird that some clinics are more flexi on this now, surprising that they are not all the same, if there is a risk then why aren't they all the same? 


Try not to worry too much, we have moved to quite a small clinic with limited donors but still had a choice. Xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Isn't it funny how so many of us are negative but the norm, apparently, is that we'd be positive!  Loving the insurmountable word Smiling.  

PS  I had a wee panic about it when I first found out about CMV and it's so difficult to get a straight answer.  But you'll probably find a negative donor so not a big panic.


----------



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies    I am already in a narrow field in terms of donor as I would like a black donor because my 1st son is mixed race. The clinic has already told me they only have 3 possible donors and that none of them are negative but they then just said we'll discuss it when we see you.  They did tell me to ring around clinics to see what is available elsewhere but to be honest I don't have the money to start faffing around or travelling across the country! And I do have to consider littleman so I will have a chat. I had just never heard of CMV before and it scared me lol!!  They did seem relaxed about using  + donor with me x


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

I've just had my appt with the consultant and she said they don't test for CMV since last year as its not thought to be relevant any more so hopefully it should be too much of a problem for you xxx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello there
I too am CMV negative and was advised to choose a CMV negative donor. Mine was from Xytec and I have to say as I only had a choice of about 10 (and one who was the perfect donor in my eyes!) I found it made it easier. I don't know what I would have done if I had had more choice. For me, being CMV negative made the donor choice much more clean cut and easy to do. Good luck x


----------

